# Raised Tonight!



## youngblood2002 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tonight myself and 81 brothers were raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason at The Grand Lodge in Fort Worth. Words can't express how we feel. It was worth the sacrifices we had to make. Now we just have to feed the goat...


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 10, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.  Congrats.


----------



## widows son (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats brother, 81 is quite a number, good to hear that there is that many more MMs now


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2012)

82, including him. 

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## Txmason32 (Nov 11, 2012)

What's even more crazy is it wasn't a one day deal , each went thru as I take it from what I read . Congrats .... Maybe one day it will be something every mason can behold and/or participate in helping . Imagine that !!


----------



## bupton52 (Nov 11, 2012)

youngblood2002 said:


> Tonight myself and 81 brothers were raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason at The Grand Lodge in Fort Worth. Words can't express how we feel. It was worth the sacrifices we had to make. Now we just have to feed the goat...



Congrats!!! It was amazing to witness you all go through such an amazing event, whichever one of the 82 you were!! If you have facebook, hit me up. www.facebook.com/byronupton


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 11, 2012)

That had to be something to see, I can't even imagine how it was accomplished. I've never seen more than one candidate at a time do their 3rd. Congrats to you all!


----------



## Trip (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish I could have been there Friday night but I made it Saturday morning for lodge and the classes. I met a few of the 82 some of them were all the way from Odessa Tx. But it was good to see some of your confused, relieved, excited & faces lol. We all been on the same path as all 82 of you. Now you must remember that the work has only began. Learn your ritual. Ask questions and get to know other Brethren outside of your lodge. Congratulation to you all. SMIB


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## widows son (Nov 13, 2012)

If I may ask, what are you plans now that you've been raised?


----------



## Alaskandave (Nov 14, 2012)

83 wow when I was raised I was the only one. I kinda feel bad that you had to go through that with so many people. Being raised is a very personal thing.


----------



## THurse (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## brothermongelli (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations my Brother! Welcome to The Craft! You might find this of interest:

http://www.theblazingstart.blogspot.com/2012/10/some-words-to-newly-made-masons.html


----------



## Ashlar76 (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations, I'm sure it was an amazing night.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Nov 18, 2012)

My plans now that I have been raised:
1) Participate in an event this week where we will be presented to the lodge
2) Participate in a Christmas dinner where our lodge(The newly raised MM) will be the hosts for our district( This will give me the opportunity to meet and serve other brothers in our district)
3)Develop relationships with the brothers in my lodge and strive to be an active member and prepare for the upcoming group of candidates.(Next year)


----------



## P.Myers (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations Brother.  I have great news to deliver also.  I will be raised Tuesday night (11/20), after a dinner for all 3 lodges here in Midland, and appendage bodies.  We are having spaghetti, I am cooking.  So, letâ€™s hope I donâ€™t screw up dinner & the brothers change minds (hahaha).  Oh, how rude of meâ€¦  If any Brothers are close to Midland and want to attend, please feel welcome.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats in advance.I am sure the spaghetti will be just fine.I had the pleasure of being raised with some gentlemen from Midland.Enjoy your journey...


----------



## Jason66 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Greetings*

Congratulations


----------

